# .

## Irusya

.
-    ""?  ?

----------


## Andyko

50    + 100   =  10

----------


## Svetishe

?     .

----------


## Irusya

> 50    + 100   =  10


   ,         "  ",   :Big Grin: 




> ?


    ,   ,     ))))
   ,  ,  ""  -  "". ,      " "  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

.       ,     60-62,      ,        -  .   ,    .     ,          ,     ...

----------


## .

LegO NSK     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Svetishe*,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Irusya

!  :Big Grin: 
      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> .


  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

"  "?

----------


## Irusya

> "  "?


,  :Hmm: 
 , "     "))))
,      "    ",     :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      "    ",


  ?        .     .  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

,  .    .   .   -- .   .   ..  .     "")))) ,    "-", ,   "",   ))))
     ...

----------


## Svetishe

...

----------


## .

.     :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> .


,       :Big Grin:   .     
,      ?)))

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      ?)))


  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,

----------


## Irusya

*Svetishe*,   ""?  :Cool:

----------


## Svetishe

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

.  :8: 
  -

----------


## Irusya

* .*, , !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> , !

----------


## .

, 
   ,  
     .     .
      ,      .     .         .

----------


## Irusya

*Andyko*,   :Big Grin: 
* .*,   )))
,    :yes:

----------


## Lazy Sea

:Smilie: )))    . , ,      .  ,    -   :Frown:    , -.
        ,  -.

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   :Smilie: 

 .

----------


## 126



----------


## .

?  :Smilie:

----------


## Unio

,    - -   ,       .
 - !
   ,      :Smilie: 
 ,  ,   - ,  ...
,       ,   ,   ,   ..
..

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    - -   ,       .
>  - !
>    ,     
>  ,  ,   - ,  ...
> ,       ,   ,   ,   ..
> ..


        ???

----------


## Unio

,   ,        -   ,            :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

... -, -... :Smilie:

----------


## Unio

> ... -, -...


  :Wink:  , ,   ,   -     . 
     .

----------


## Melifaro

> .
> -    ""?  ?


    (    ).   .           :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

" " https://turbaza.ru/respublika-altaj/id1059/.      .

----------

